# CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)



## FHardy (30. Oktober 2011)

*CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Servus,

ich hab mir am Wochenende meinen ersten PC selbst zusammengeschraubt, hat auch alles gut funktioniert.

Nun habe ich mal mit der Mainboard Software von ASROCK die Temperatur von meinem CPU ausgelesen. Im 2D-Modus wird der CPU nicht gerade warm, immer so um die 30 Grad, meist sogar leicht darunter.

Nur wenn ich anfange Battlefield 3 zu spielen, geht die CPU-Temperatur auf 65-70 Grad hoch, meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel, wie seht ihr das??

Das komische ist, dass mein CPU-Lüfter beim Spielen nicht lauter wird, also nicht schneller zu drehen scheint....entweder dreht er im Desktop schon 100% und für das Spielen ist er einfach zu schlecht oder irgendwas stimmt mit dem Lüfter nicht, so dass er nicht hochdreht...

Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen??? Oder soll ich mir gleich einen neuen Kühler kaufen?? Und wenn ja welchen??

Lg


----------



## Gamer 1997 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*



FHardy schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich anfange Battlefield 3 zu spielen, geht die CPU-Temperatur auf 65-70 Grad hoch


 Das ist Normal mit den Intel Boxed Lüfter 
Und i9ch würde dir diese beiden empfehlen Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis - cpu-kühler, thermalright Thermalright Archon: Erstklassiger High-End-Kühler im ersten Test - cpu-kühler, thermalright, test 
Oder du willst das beste : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...ler-mit-Doppel-Turm-Design/Luftkuehlung/News/
Oder du sagst mal am besten wie viel Platz du in deinen Gehäuse hast da der Archon relativ hoch ist


----------



## FHardy (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Ich hab das Sharkoon T9-Value Gehäuse


----------



## Gamer 1997 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Wenn du keinen Übergroßen RAM hastr würden die alle rein passen ( welchen RAm hast du ? ) wenn er nicht zu hoch ist und dein Budget es zulässt könntest du auch den Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test - cpu-kühler, prolimatech nehmen und Dazu 2 Lüfter kaufen da dieser einer http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-Leistung-zum-fairen-Preis/Luftkuehlung/Test/der besten CPU Kühler am Markt ist und auch optimal zu OC geignet ist  ansonsten würde ich für die Preis/Leistung den Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis - cpu-kühler, thermalright nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Eigendlich sollte bei möglicher Übertaktung der EKL Nordwand, Scythe Mugen oder Xigmatek Aegir / Gaia reichen. Der Macho 02 könnte vielleicht eher nicht passen


----------



## Gamer 1997 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Ja da hast du recht dennoch würde ich bei der Preis Leistung den Macho beforzugen


----------



## FHardy (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Ich hab zwei 4GB-Riegel von TeamGroup (Elite). Ich schaue mir die Kühler mal an, danke!!!!

Kann ich jetzt die nächsten Tage, bis der neue Kühler kommt ohne Bedenken, dass der Prozessor kaputt geht, Battlefield spielen??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Vielleicht mal im Bios das Lüfterprofil anpassen für CPU und Gehäuselüfter, dann sollte es eigendlich gehen


----------



## FHardy (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal im Bios das Lüfterprofil anpassen für CPU und Gehäuselüfter, dann sollte es eigendlich gehen



Kannst du mir vllt. ne kurze Erklärung dazu geben, ich bin momentan etwas überfordert


----------



## amdfreak (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

65-70°C sind eigentlich nicht wirklich empfohlen, gefährlich ist es aber sicher nicht. Laut Intel sollte der Boxed-Kühler ohne OC immer ausreichen, und das wird er auch bei dir.


----------



## Gamer 1997 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

In einen  PCGH Test in der Teitschrift 10/2011 war dieser im Test und nach einiger Zeit hat dieser dann auch diese Temperatur erreicht also nichts für Silent Fans


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Du müßtest mal im Bios / UEFi nachsehen wie das Lüfterprofil für die CPU aussieht bzw mal schauen ob man die Lüfterdrehzahl entsprechend anheben kann bei Temperatur x. Ich habe leider ein völlig anderes Board und kann dich daher nicht an die Hand nehmen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Ich weiss ned ob ich Lachen oder Heulen soll wenn ich sowas lese 
Du Spielst BF3 und weisst das dieses Game extrem die CPU & GPU auslastet und wunderst dich dann das die Temps hochgehen. 

Also entweder  damit leben, BF3 weg schmeissen oder nen neuen Kühler kaufen.

Gehe ins ASRock Tool und stelle die Zieltemp. ein und dazu die Lüfter Drehzahl bzw. die Stufe

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=axtu1fz6.png


----------



## FHardy (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Ich weiss ned ob ich Lachen oder Heulen soll wenn ich sowas lese
> Du Spielst BF3 und weisst das dieses Game extrem die CPU & GPU auslastet und wunderst dich dann das die Temps hochgehen.
> 
> Also entweder  damit leben, BF3 weg schmeissen oder nen neuen Kühler kaufen.
> ...



Da war ich auch schon, nur steht da mein Lüfter ist auf Stufe 10 und soll den CPU auf 55° kühlen, nur das bekommt er nicht gebacken


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

temperaturen von um die 60°C sind vollkommen in ordnung und aufgrund des boxedkühlers auch nicht verwunderlich  Ich würde dir empfehlen, investiere ein paar euros und hol dir nen anderen kühler, dann hast du erstens nidrigere temps, daher auch mehr OC-potenzial, und ganz nebenbei hast du weniger lärmbelästigung


----------



## FHardy (31. Oktober 2011)

Muss ich bei der Wärmeleitpaste irgendwas beachten, oder ist es egal, welche ich nehme??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU wird beim Spielen 65-70 Grad "warm" (Intel i5 2500k - boxed Kühler)*

Ich würde mir eine Arctic Cooling MX2 oder 4 besorgen, die wird hauchdünn aufgetragen ( vorher sauber machen ).


----------



## FHardy (31. Oktober 2011)

Okay danke  Schwanke noch zwischen dem EKL Nordwand Rev. B und dem Scythe Mugen 3...gibt es den einen signifikanten Lautstärkeunterschied??


----------

